# Tagore idézet angolul/ Tagore quote in English



## pemetecukor

Sziasztok! 

A következő Rabindranath Tagore idézetet szeretném angolul megtalálni :

*"Szívemet hozzád küldöm Magyarország, kit nyugaton először csókol homlokon a mi áldott keleti napunk."*

Sajnos  az én könyveimben nem találom, sem a könyvtárban, de még az interneten  sem akadtam semmire. Persze megpróbaltam lefordítani én magam is, de -  mivel egy szakdolgozatba szeretném beilleszteni - nem szeretnék  hülyeséget írni. Ezért is kérdezném, van-e valaki, aki esetleg tudna  segíteni ötletekkel, felvetésekkel, hogy hol találhatnám meg az angol  verziót (ha egyáltalan létezik ilyen). 

Addig is itt az én ügyetlen fordításom:

*"To you I am sending my heart, Hungary, whose brow is kissed by our blessed eastern sun first in the West."*

Any suggestions?  Előre is köszönöm,

Léna


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Léna,

Sajna nekem sincs semmi tőle angolul (ha jól sejtem), de megnézettem a született angol anyanyelvű férjemmel, és ő sem látott hibát a fordításban.
Nem emlékszem, hol élsz, de egy jobb könyvtárban (itthon) lehet, hogy lehetne valamit találni. (De ez nyilván hosszabb időt igényel a válaszhoz.)


----------



## pemetecukor

Szia, Zsanna, 

nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors választ és a segítséget! De jó, akkor azért nagyon nem lőttem mellé, szuper! Remélem, hogy nem is hangzik nagyon "angoltalanul"...  
Hát igen, már kutatok pár napja, csak aggasztott, hogy semmit nem talátam erről a leveleiben sem, pedig valahol ott kell lennie. Amint visszamegyek Angliába, utána tudok majd járni ottani könyvtárakban is, úgyhogy azért még reménykedem, hátha... de csak, mert maximalista vagyok, eheheh. 

Köszönöm még egyszer!


----------



## tibi

Szerintem _Mária Dzsít_ keresd meg az ELTE-n, kevés műveltebb és fölkészültebb emberrel találkoztam mint ő, több nyelv közül hindiből és angolból is fölsőfokúja van, ráadásul szőröstül-bőröstül ismeri az indiai kultúrát és irodalmat.


----------



## Zsanna

A keresést onnan is meg lehetne közelíteni, hogy mikor és kinek mondhatta/írhatta eredetileg. (A te forrásod mi volt?) 
Arra tippelek, hogy a mo-i látogatása után mondhatott/írhatott ilyet és nyilván egy magyar embernek... 
Ez megmagyarázná azt, hogy miért nem találtad a "klasszikus" idézetei között. 

A wikin megneveznek egy jó pár embert, akivel kapcsolatban lehetett, talán érdemes megnézni.


----------

